# San Diego: Family/young children as neighbours - area and schools:



## GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, we (age 35) are moving to San Diego with 2 elementary children from Europe. Have been looking for houses to rent, price range 2.800-4.000 pmonth. Love bicycling, swimming, urban feeling, but want a house with garden, safe area - children in school with succer, drama, drawing, dancing, gymnasitcs. I have been told different nice areas and schools. Can you give me info about an area (and if possible, be precice) to look at but mostly I want other young children in the area (mine are 4 and 8 years old).

* Coronado

- Coronado village elementary school

* San Diego university

- Hearst elementary school (92120)

* Poway

- Turtlebak Elementary school (92127)

- Creedside Elementary school (92128)

- Scripps elementary school (92131)

* Chula vista

- Salt Greek Elementary shcool (91914)

- Allen elementary school (91902)

- Chula vista Hills (91910)

- Olympic View Elementary (91915)

* Golden Hills

- Einstein Academy school (92102).


are these good areas with children, bicycling, garden, playgrounds etc. Other areas? Or if possible, what streets with children?



Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

With the greatest of respect how are we supposed to know what streets have children?

Usr Google to find out about these areas.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best bet as far as finding neighborhoods with lots of kids and quality schools, etc., would be to contact a few of the real estate agents in and around areas you think you might like to live. More so than in other countries, the real estate agents in the US tend to have loads of information about the "ambiance" of specific neighborhoods and they all maintain files on the local schools. (The school district a given home falls in can make a huge difference in the selling or rental price of a home.)

The only real way to evaluate a neighborhood is to go there with the rental agent and see for yourself what's in the area and what signs of children there are (or aren't). Then, go back at a different time of day without the agent and see what you think.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

We lived in Poway for 20+ years and our kids went to school there. It is a great area for families and the Poway School District is one of the highest rated in the state.

The Poway school district includes the city of Poway, Rancho Bernardo, and Rancho Peñasquitos. Rancho Bernardo and Rancho Peñasquitos are not cities but are municipalities in the city of San Diego. The whole area is very nice and family oriented. You can rent a very nice large home with garden etc. for $2,000+. Poway has a very low crime rate. It is not urban. You would need to live in downtown San Diego for that. However, there is plenty of shopping and restaurants in the area.

San Diego is a very nice city with many outstanding areas. We now live just 40 miles north of Poway and we often go to San Diego for 3 day getaways to play tourist.


----------



## Fosteraustin (Sep 9, 2015)

GTO said:


> Hi, we (age 35) are moving to San Diego with 2 elementary children from Europe. Have been looking for houses to rent, price range 2.800-4.000 pmonth. Love bicycling, swimming, urban feeling, but want a house with garden, safe area - children in school with succer, drama, drawing, dancing, gymnasitcs. I have been told different nice areas and schools. Can you give me info about an area (and if possible, be precice) to look at but mostly I want other young children in the area (mine are 4 and 8 years old).
> 
> * Coronado
> 
> ...


Hello, 

You can get private and furnished housing with all the amenities in your price range. Since safety is a first with kids, the community is safe and secure with gated neighborhood.


----------

